# Show Quality



## WinovichAquatics (Jan 19, 2005)

I was hoping to have some people that are showing guppies to see this. I have Hlaf-Blacl AOCs and I was wondering if they are show quatily (color wise)? I have attached a pic so please let me know. If not then they are going to a local LFS for credit, unless anyone wants to pay shipping and $5/pair for them...
My females are quite colorful as well but mostly yellow? 
Thanks!


----------

